# Haunted House Insurance



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone here has experience purchasing event insurance for a temporary haunted house?

I'll be renting the basement of my local community center and setting up a large walk through haunt. They're giving me a great deal on the rent and only ask that I provide a certificate of insurance. So I called up Allstate but they said they don't provide short term special event coverage. They gave me the name of a local agency that does. I'm waiting on a quote from them but I'm not confident it'll be reasonable since they don't seem too familiar with this type of event coverage. They've called me back several times with follow-up questions and it just makes me question them.

So a friend did a Google search and found Frazier Insurance Agency (www.frazierinsurance.com) and sent it to me. I'm in NY and they're in VA but they say they can cover any of the 50 states. They gave me an unofficial quote over the phone of $300-350, or about $400 with tax and fees. This seems reasonable to me for a 5-6 night run. I filled out an online application to get a formal quote and I should have that later today or Monday morning. I'm just weary of them since I can only communicate via phone and email. There's no local NY branch and I've never heard of them.

What do you guys think? I still haven't heard back from the local agency that had all the questions. Frazier seems like a good move considering they are clearly have experience with the industry. They even have a haunted house specific application!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Heck! I didnt even know there was a such short term Haunt insuarnce. i only wish you the best.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

My wife, who works for a large commercial lines insurance company said you'll have to ask if the $400 only covers "event cancellation" (if your haunt doesn't happen) or "general liability" (if someone gets hurt in your haunt). She said that general liability can be expensive (thousands of $$) and the only way you might be able to get general liability for a lower cost is to see if your home owners policy would cover it. She suggested to call the insurance agency that covers your home.

Insurance people sure do speak their own language.


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

nowhining said:


> heck! I didnt even know there was a such short term haunt insuarnce. I only wish you the best.


Thanks! There's a lot that goes into setting up this type of event. I'm learning as I go. Unfortunately there's no handbook!




spinachetr said:


> my wife, who works for a large commercial lines insurance company said you'll have to ask if the $400 only covers "event cancellation" (if your haunt doesn't happen) or "general liability" (if someone gets hurt in your haunt). She said that general liability can be expensive (thousands of $$) and the only way you might be able to get general liability for a lower cost is to see if your home owners policy would cover it. She suggested to call the insurance agency that covers your home.
> 
> Insurance people sure do speak their own language.


In talking to them, they said this policy does cover if someone gets hurt and after a $250 deductible it covers $1,000,000 in damages. But you're absolutely right when you say they speak their own language. It's confusing and everyone seems to have different advice and policy structures...


----------

